# Ford 1310



## tomf (Oct 17, 2012)

:usa:I have a Ford 1310 that I need to buy two rear rims for. The liquid has corroded the rims to the point where I need to replace them. Can someone suggest an idea where I might get used or secondary market rims. I have made a few calls with no luck. 4wd. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy tomf,

New Wheels or Rims: 
See the attached parts diagram "FRONT & REAR WHEELS" from the New Holland Online Parts Store to determine which Ford 1310 wheel or rim you need. I would call Messick's Farm Equipment for any help required to choose the correct item and get cost info. Ford parts are expensive, especially for the compact tractors.

Aftermarket:  Tucker's Tire in Dyersville Tennessee may have an alternative wheel or rim?? They sell a lot of tractor tires, some mounted on rims. 

Used Wheels: 
Tractorhouse.com has 10ea 1310's listed in salvage in their "dismantled Machine" section. Choose a boneyard closest to you.

Good luck, and post back what you decided to do.


----------



## tomf (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks HarveryW. I will let you know how I make out.

Thanks again

Tomf


----------



## BobHarrison (Apr 6, 2016)

*Looking to buy a 1310*

I'm looking at buying a 1310 Ford. How easy is it to get parts for it? Looking to do some home landscaping and snow blowing. Am I buying a good tractor?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Bob,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The Ford 1310 is a Shibaura (Japan) built tractor, built from 1983 to 1986 - 30 years old. Shibaura parts are expensive and are becoming hard to find for the older tractors. You can find aftermarket parts for the routine maintenance items, and used parts from salvage yards, if you cannot get new or rebuilt from New Holland. Messick's Farm Equipment (see ad at top of page) will prove to be the most reliable source of parts.


----------



## tomf (Oct 17, 2012)

Bob,

I have a 1310. Reliable as all heck. Parts are a bit tough but you can find them. I have had to buy so few due to the tractor just flat out starting and running. Even found after market rims, new, that worked great at a third or so of the new price. Never used the snow blower attachment used only loader and brush hog. Hauled a lot of wood, dirt, and stone. Did all I needed it too do. 4 wheel drive is essential imho. Change the fluids and filters when ever you can.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BobHarrison (Apr 6, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. I'm going to look at it again and make an offer. I'll let you know how I make out. Hope he's got the snow blower on it. We got dumped on yesterday.


----------

